
Lamar Smith Says 'Just Joking...' About Tomorrow; SOPA Markup Postponed - llambda
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111220/11175317144/lamar-smith-says-just-joking-about-tomorrow-sopa-markup-postponed.shtml?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
r00fus
So does anyone know if it's dead for this year or not?

